# Deep Tracks - The Beatles - "Help!" - Choose your favourites...



## Guest (Aug 13, 2018)

View attachment 106673


Please *choose up to eight selections* for this particular poll.

"Help!" is the fifth studio album by the Beatles and the soundtrack from their film "Help!".

It was released on 6 August 1965. Produced by George Martin, it was the fifth UK album release by the band, and contains fourteen songs in its original British form. Seven of these, including the singles "Help!" and "Ticket to Ride", appeared in the film and took up the first side of the vinyl album. The second side contained seven other releases including the most-covered song ever written, "Yesterday". "Yes It Is" the B-Side of the single "Ticket To Ride" has been included as a bonus track.

In later years, Lennon stated that the album's title track was a sincere cry for help; he regretted changing it from a downbeat, piano-driven ballad to an uptempo pop song, which was done only as a result of commercial pressures.

John Lennon said "Yes It Is" was "me trying a rewrite of 'This Boy', but it didn't work"; it was released as the B-side of "Ticket to Ride".

The album cover shows the Beatles with their arms positioned to spell out a word in flag semaphore. According to cover photographer Robert Freeman, "I had the idea of semaphore spelling out the letters 'HELP'. But when we came to do the shot, the arrangement of the arms with those letters didn't look good. So we decided to improvise and ended up with the best graphic positioning of the arms."

On the UK Parlophone release, the letters formed by the Beatles appear to be "NUJV", whilst the slightly re-arranged US release on Capitol Records appeared to indicate the letters "NVUJ", with McCartney's left hand pointing to the Capitol logo.

View attachment 106674


In 2012, Help! was voted 331st on Rolling Stone magazine's list of the "500 Greatest Albums of All Time".

Source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Help!

Your commentary on any and every aspect of the album and especially any memories reawakened as a result of the poll is welcomed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2018)

"Help! -










 - (video)

"The Night Before" -






"You've Got To Hide Your Love Away" -






"I Need You" -










 - (video)

"Another Girl" -






"You're Going To Lose That Girl" -






"Ticket To Ride" -





 - (video)

"Act Naturally" -










 - (video)

"It's Only Love" -






"You Like Me Too Much" -






"Tell Me What You See" -






"I've Just Seen A Face" -






"Yesterday" -










 - (video)

"Dizzy Miss Lizzy" -






"Yes It Is" -


----------

